Ask HN: What are the best security blogs/sites to follow for learning purposes? - knoxa2511
======
indescions_2018
Netsec subreddit for the latest tools.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/wiki/start](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/wiki/start)

